# Traynor YGM3



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Spaceman music here in Ottawa is having a clearance on Traynor YGM 3, 1970's Guitar Mate, 20 watts. Price is knocked down from 499 to 399. I am aware of the Traynor name and reputation but would be interested in opinions here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluebayou said:


> Spaceman music here in Ottawa is having a clearance on Traynor YGM 3, 1970's Guitar Mate, 20 watts. Price is knocked down from 499 to 399. I am aware of the Traynor name and reputation but would be interested in opinions here.


If it works buy it. Keep it stock except for the cord. It's a good amp the way it is. That's my opinion.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> If it works buy it. Keep it stock except for the cord. It's a good amp the way it is. That's my opinion.


I have at least seven ...some modded, some stock at 399 there is no better hand wired 18 watt package out there.

These have been my #1 gigging amp since 07

p


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Go now and buy it. Amazing price.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

As much as I love these amps...and I have owned a few, they are really overbuilt. 18 watts sounds a lot more like 50 watts. They are loud. 
Big smelly beasts!!!!!!!
They do sound amazing, as good as it gets...but the tone controls are very sensitive and really affect the volume. Its very hard to dial in the same sound day after day.
If you play in a loud band, go for it....if you need dynamics...it might be too loud. 
Plus, for a small 18 watt combo, they are friggin' huge!!! Seriously, they are close to the same size and weight as a Fender Super reverb 4x10.
I sold one recently for 325$ and had it for sale for a month. For some reason, they are a tough sell.
The bottom line is..they are great sounding amps, but very loud and sensitive, very hard to replicate the same tone day after day....


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Good amp if it is in working condition. It does what it does well. I use mine almost every day that I play; almost as much as I use my Maz 18. I find it very easy to dial in tone; but mine is a 1976 model. I loaded mine with a Reignmaker speaker which makes it even more versatile and useful to me. The ability to add an extension speaker makes it sound even bigger.

Overall, a good vintage piece, for not much coin. The only way that I would maybe sell or replace it, would be if a good if a good vintage Fender came along and fell into my lap. It is that good of an amp to me, highly underrated and overlooked, for many reasons that are superficial.

Offer a few dollars less, and, or tax included if it has sound that you are looking for. You can always pay more.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Great amps but budget for a new speaker (you will want it!).

The $399 price tag, however, is hardly a "skip your sister's wedding" deal of the century. They regularly sell for less (see above) so don't buy this thinking you can flip it. That said, $400 isn't a bad deal especially given the extra security that comes with buying from a store.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Spaceman Music is solid place to buy an amp. Believe they test and/or inspect every used amp that goes out the door, so they will stand behind what they sell and you know it should work as advertised.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

*Good* price, for a *great* amp.

They do come up cheaper from time to time, but 4 bills is pretty reasonable money. Killer tone, lots of volume, built like tanks, take pedals well, and respond to speaker swaps well.

If I were you I'd grab my favorite guit-box and head down there for a test run. Play it until the tubes are good and cooking hot, and if you're digging it, pick it up.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

If it is store owned it should come with a warranty . Good guys at that shop for sure .


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

For the price that used traynor s go for, buy several. I 've had a few ygm 3s and kept a reissue. I luv my yrm1. & I'm a basement noodler.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> Great amps but budget for a new speaker (you will want it!).
> 
> The $399 price tag, however, is hardly a "skip your sister's wedding" deal of the century. They regularly sell for less (see above) so don't buy this thinking you can flip it. That said, $400 isn't a bad deal especially given the extra security that comes with buying from a store.


people ask $599 in Toronto 
I have bought many at the 300-400 mark 

p


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, but do those ever sell? LOL

As I said, $400 is a fair price but if the seller is only grabbing _this one _because he thinks it is a steal, this isn't really the case.






parkhead said:


> people ask $599 in Toronto
> I have bought many at the 300-400 mark
> 
> p


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Easy to maintain, all point-to-point construction, and quite compact for the tone and volume. The only thing I would surely change would be the speaker

In Toronto there's one for sale on craigslist for 350


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

We had a reissue at the Ottawa L&M in mint condition for $325. That was a steal!


----------

